# The REAL Sunday Ride - Hubbard Park 08-17-08



## o3jeff (Aug 17, 2008)

Met up with Carrie, Steve and Johnny around 4 and started to head up, but only made it 50 yards before Steve encountered chain problems. After a few minutes Johnny fixed the bad link and we continued.

The ride was a lot better then our first ride there. The worst part is the hike a bike up some steep rocky terrain, but once we got to the castle on top the ride became enjoyable. There was hills, a lot of rocky down hills, rock gardens and really good views on the ride

We all rode really well and Carrie rode a lot new stuff that she's never seen and did a great job with coaching from JP. She did take a good spill at one point were she went over the bars and the bike landed on her banging her chin into a rock and she shook it off and rode away.

Ended up getting a little lost at the end of the ride and ended up doing some road riding back to the park, but got back where we did some tail gating. Steve brought some great steaks and shrimp we cooked up on JP's grill along with some cold beverages, great way to end the ride.

Thanks again Steve for the meal.

If we can master the end of the ride, it will be worth doing again. Will post gps route shortly. Steve took pics and video which I am sure he will post when he gets a chance.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 17, 2008)

9.8 miles, not bad and 3 times longer than Carries longest ride.
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=455


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 17, 2008)

Steve, if you look at the gps track, if we would of kept going instead of turning around we would of ended back at the cars without the road ride. But then again we were still a good distance out so we were probably better off taking the way we did.

The steaks more than made up for getting for getting us lost!


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2008)

It definitely was a LONG ride.  I wasn't sure if I'd be able to do anything after hiking my bike up that steep stuff in the beginning.    But you guys made sure I kept moving and I had no choice but to pick up speed and be a little crazy.    Missed some good stuff that you guys got on vid - can't wait to see that!  Very rocky going down... Jonny did an awesome job coaching me through some scarier stuff.  Thought I'd roll right over that rock that got me... ugh!  It wasn't so bad going OTB - nothing hurt when I landed.  But when the bike came back down on my head and pushed my chin into that rock, that was a major OUCH!

While we did get a little lost at one point (though it looks like on the track we might have gotten back to the road that way anyway?), it was cool hearing that owl in the woods.  I was absolutely beat by the time we did get to the road and wasn't sure I'd make it back.  That's when riding in a group really helps.  

It was worth it!    Thanks again, Steve, for the awesome steak and the cold brew!  Perfect way to end a ride!  :beer:

Hard to believe it was 9.8 miles.... it really didn't feel like it, even if it was the longest ride by far for me.  Glad I went with you guys though!  Great time this evening!

ETA:  BTW, Brian says I will now be learning how to true my back wheel.


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2008)

Some photos..... (but Steve has all the good ones!)

At the top when we were taking a break while the guys worked on Steve's chain:






On the trail repairs:
powhunter, o3jeff, jonnypoach





o3jeff, jonnypoach, powhunter





That's all I got...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

The guy with the GPS got lost? :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The guy with the GPS got lost? :lol:


He wasn't the one leading this ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> The guy with the GPS got lost? :lol:



They wouldn't listen to me.


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> They wouldn't listen to me.


Hey, don't lump me into that category!  :roll:

That's alright.  It worked out in the end.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

I would like to say just how impressed I am that you guys are getting Carrie into Mt biking without freaking her out.  The fatal flaw when getting a friend interested is finding the balance between pushing to the next level and keeping a comfort zone.

Good on you guys for taking care of my gal pal!!!!
Good on you, Carrie, for getting out of your comfort zone!!!!

Oh, and one more tip.............Advil is your friend!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Glad you ladies had a pleasant ride.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Glad you ladies had a pleasant ride.


Ooooo, looks like Brian's sharpening his claws for a chick fight!
Wait, while I get my popcorn!:wink:


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice job with the lengthy ride! Looking forward to the vids and pics.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh and the infamous JohnnyPoach claims he is going to start posting here so keep an eye out.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Glad you ladies had a pleasant ride.



How was the frozen pizza dinner?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How was the frozen pizza dinner?



It was quite good, as was the honey nut cheerios I had after the kids went to bed.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

Brian,
Let me say from experience that it is very cool and fun having a wife that rides. But be prepared to get some nasty looks from people when you and Carrie are out in Public and she is covered in bruises and scrapes.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Brian,
> Let me say from experience that it is very cool and fun having a wife that rides. But be prepared to get some nasty looks from people when you and Carrie are out in Public and she is covered in bruises and scrapes.



Yes, it is very cool that she's into it.  I'm thrilled that she went last night and had fun.  She pushed her comfort level (something that I have trouble making her do), which is awesome!  Now I can take her on some harder stuff the next time we go out.   Her legs are already covered in bruises so I know exactly what you mean. 8)


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

It was just 6 weeks ago that I had a black eye, bruised hip down the entire outside of my thigh, and a broken wrist.  
Terry got some looks, to which he replied. "Next time she'll shut up when I tell her to!"


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

We just told her we had no problem leaving her behind if she didn't keep up:wink:

Actually at one point on the ride back she came pedaling by all of us.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> It was just 6 weeks ago that I had a black eye, bruised hip down the entire outside of my thigh, and a broken wrist.
> Terry got some looks, to which he replied. "Next time she'll shut up when I tell her to!"



What do you tell a girl with two black eyes?


























Nothing, you already told her twice


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We just told her we had no problem leaving her behind if she didn't keep up:wink:
> 
> Actually at one point on the ride back she came pedaling by all of us.



Nice! I bet you're glad you went, eh Carrie?


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice! I bet you're glad you went, eh Carrie?


That I am! 8)


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice! I bet you're glad you went, eh Carrie?



And I bet your wish you went8)


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> And I bet your wish you went8)



I had fun at the Rez. I would definitely like to check out that top ridge at Hubbard though. Sounds fun.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> And I bet your wish you went8)



Of course not, then he wouldn't have gotten to ride with me...


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Of course not, then he wouldn't have gotten to ride with me...



Of course, that too. I certainly wouldn't wanted to have missed you try to troubleshoot your constant chain suck issues... :roll:



:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Of course, that too. I certainly wouldn't wanted to have missed you try to troubleshoot your constant chain suck issues... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :razz:



So sorry for the one stop... :roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So sorry for the one stop... :roll:



You should be! That 10 minute pit stop was a real drag :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You should be! That 10 minute pit stop was a real drag :roll:



Maybe if someone would have mentioned that I should have a bash guard instead of the big ring then I wouldn't have the problems... :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Maybe if someone would have mentioned that I should have a bash guard instead of the big ring then I wouldn't have the problems... :lol:



who here is that smart:roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Quit crapping up my thread with you ride mishaps, go back to the thread of that so called ride you guys did.:grin:


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Quit crapping up my thread with you ride mishaps, go back to the thread of that so called ride you guys did.:grin:



Wow. Being the best rider in the group for once really made your head grow... :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow. Being the best rider in the group for once really made your head grow... :razz:



Seeing Steve was pretty much stuck in granny gear, but he was still getting up the climbs pretty quick.

I guess I am going to head up all newb rides to get my ego up.:wink:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Of course, that too. I certainly wouldn't wanted to have missed you try to troubleshoot your constant chain suck issues... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :razz:


We used to have someone who showed up with a POS bike every week.  We'd bring a spare to offer up, even tried to get him to ride for a shorter ride on the night before, trying to get him to have his bike in "ride ready" condition for the regular weekly ride.

Finally, we just came right out and said. "Come ride ready on Wed nights and Sunday Mornings.  No test bikes(bikes he was fiddling with) and no broke down POS!"
The next week, he was there with his bike in working order.  Go figure.  I guess he thought we enjoyed watching him tinker with his projects.






o3jeff said:


> Quit crapping up my thread with you ride mishaps, go back to the thread of that so called ride you guys did.:grin:


If I were you, I'd do a post report and request that the mods merge those post to THEIR TR!

:wink:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

I also did OTB it on the ride very similar to the one I did at Nass, only these loges were even smaller, tire got stuck between the two and over the bike went but I was able to walk over the bike since I didn't have clipless pedals.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

I was re reading this thread and I think its fine that they hijacked it.  After all,


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Gonna have to call and wake Stevo up so he can post up the pice of those steaks.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Gonna have to call and wake Stevo up so he can post up the pice of those steaks.



:smash:  We wanna see pics and vid of the actual ride... :roll:  If I want to see pictures of steak I'll check out deadhead's thread in misc...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :smash:  We wanna see pics and vid of the actual ride... :roll:  If I want to see pictures of steak I'll check out deadhead's thread in misc...



You should of came on the ride if your gonna be so impatient.:uzi:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You should of came on the ride if your gonna be so impatient.:uzi:



I'm not being impatient, just specifying what I want to see when the pics do show up.  TC is the one pestering you...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't you like the ones of me and the Poach all over the repair on Steve's bike?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Don't you like the ones of me and the Poach all over the repair on Steve's bike?



Those are rad...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm not being impatient, just specifying what I want to see when the pics do show up.*  TC is the one pestering you..*.


That's right, I am!  Wanna make sumthin of it!




o3jeff said:


> Don't you like the ones of me and the Poach all over the repair on Steve's bike?


Ah, yes the Bike shop on the trail.
I'm sooooooooo glad my girlfriends are all good bike mechanics and show up ready to ride!

Men!8)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> That's right, I am!  Wanna make sumthin of it!



Nope, just clarifying.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice riding with you guys!!!   Great job Carrie!!!  Sorry about the repair "issues"   (FYI  a 20 inch tube will not fit in a 26 inch tire)  Great ride overall....could have been a triatholon if we went for a swim after,,,,I was pretty beat....longest ride I ever did...Im working on some vid, but heres a little pic/vid that I threw together!!    Brian ya should be damn proud of your woman....I wish my chick would mtb...

steve


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice little slideshow! Someone is figuring out Windows Movie Maker. :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

Slideshow came out great!  Can't wait to see the rest of what you came up with on the videos!   No problem on the repairs... heck at least you guys could figure it out.  If it were my bike, I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Slideshow came out great!  Can't wait to see the rest of what you came up with on the videos!   No problem on the repairs... heck at least you guys could figure it out.  If it were my bike, I wouldn't have a clue.



You'll be surprised how quickly it comes to you when you need it.
My popcorn ran out waiting for the video.  Time to get some more.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What do you tell a girl with two black eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahahahahaha...nice slideshow


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

what time did you guys actually finish your ride? That picture from the BBQ looks like it was pretty late.


----------



## Greg (Aug 18, 2008)

Midnight.

They did close to 10 miles after all... :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> what time did you guys actually finish your ride? That picture from the BBQ looks like it was pretty late.



It did take some time to cook thick steaks.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> It did take some time to cook thick steaks.



True, but it doesn't get that dark until around 9:00pm. Unless you were cooking the whole cow you guys must have finished up kind of late.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Midnight.
> 
> They did close to 10 miles after all... :razz:



Thats what I was thinking. At first when I saw the GPS track I though Jeff took it while driving around in his car. But when I saw that night time pic I had the same thought as you :wink:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

We ate then sat around and chatted about all you guys, left about about 9:15.


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

It was 8:08PM when I called Brian from the parking lot just after we rolled in.  We started (after the initial issues) probably 4:15-4:30PM?  Somewhere around there.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

severine said:


> It was 8:08PM when I called Brian from the parking lot just after we rolled in.  We started (after the initial issues) probably 4:15-4:30PM?  Somewhere around there.




Sorry you had to ride with those slow pokes. Their pace might have actually set you back a couple of rides :wink:


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Sorry you had to ride with those slow pokes. Their pace might have actually set you back a couple of rides :wink:


Nah... I'm sure I'm the one who held them back.  I'm honest enough to admit it.  :lol:  At least they didn't ditch me in the woods somewhere.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Part two of the video on the way yet Steveo?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 19, 2008)

or some reason I cant import the vid clips to windows movie maker...says not a supported file type......any suggestions greg??

steve


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

What type of files are they?


----------



## powhunter (Aug 19, 2008)

mov.   can I change the file type to one that WMM supports somehow?


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

WMM is very finnicky about the codecs so it sounds like the one it needs is not installed. Did your camera come with an image/video editing application? If so, maybe try installing that. Usually WMM will by default include codecs installed from other applications.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

powhunter said:


> mov.   can I change the file type to one that WMM supports somehow?



Search online for a free MOV > MPG converter. Or MOV to WMV.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 19, 2008)

yea  most offer a free trial...that only converts 50%..then its like 28 bucks for the full version.....Its just a kodak easyshare that I have ....think im gonna just pick up a digital camcorder before skiing starts

steve


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yea  most offer a free trial...that only converts 50%..then its like 28 bucks for the full version.....Its just a kodak easyshare that I have ....think im gonna just pick up a digital camcorder before skiing starts
> 
> steve



I stumbled on this:

http://media-convert.com/

No idea if or how well it works.


----------



## Paul (Aug 19, 2008)

D-load SuperC. Its free and will handle all the CODECs and formats.


----------

